# Ryan Couture Sig Request



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll give someone a million creds if they make me a kickass Ryan Couture sig for me to show some support going into Saturday.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

will be done when i wake up


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome, much love  really looking forward to it


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

It's not the greatest but your free to use it if you want.
















.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Spite! I'll definitely use it at least until Bresk puts his up. After Ryan wins on Saturday, Stun may find himself sporting this one for awhile too!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Shame hes going to get his ass kicked


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Just use whichever you like better, I don't mind.


----------



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

How do you guys add awesome pictures into your boxes like that


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

McBoB said:


> How do you guys add awesome pictures into your boxes like that


The signature area? In the user cp on the left side it says edit signature. Upload your image to imageshack or something similar and paste the url between image tags. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> The signature area? In the user cp on the left side it says edit signature. Upload your image to imageshack or something similar and paste the url between image tags.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I think you need to be a premium member in order to do it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Spite said:


> I think you need to be a premium member in order to do it


Oh really? My mistake, I suppose I never really thought about it like that haha, thanks for the heads up  

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh ok how do I become a premium member I have to pay? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

McBoB said:


> Oh ok how do I become a premium member I have to pay?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Info for that can be found under 'paid subscriptions' in your user cp.


----------



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok ill check into it Thank you cowgirl very helpful 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

McBoB said:


> Oh ok how do I become a premium member I have to pay?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Robb stop being a cheap bastard and upgrade  its deff worth-it this Community is the best!


----------

